# Treiber für Asus Tiger 3in1 TV Karte



## Arkogei (3. Januar 2010)

*Treiber für Asus Tiger 3in1 TV Karte*

Nachdem ich meinen neuen Computer selbst zusammengebaut habe (mein allererster) und sogar (fast) alles auf Anhieb geklappt hat, musste natürlich irgendetwas nicht gehen (sonst wärs ja langweilig). Das besagte Teil ist die TV Karte Asus Tiger 3in1 die ich noch von meinem Lidl Komplett PC habe. Die Treiber die ich auf CD hab funktionieren auf Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit nicht und andere Treiber habe ich im Internet nicht gefunden. Weiß da irgendjemand wo es die Treiber im Internet gibt ? Als Fernsehsoftware benutze ich TV Enhance.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Treiber für Asus Tiger 3in1 TV Karte*

Glaube nicht, dass es für das Teil Win7 Treiber gibt. Auf der Asus Treiber
Downloadseite gibt es die TV-Karte leider nicht.


----------



## Arkogei (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Treiber für Asus Tiger 3in1 TV Karte*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es für das Teil Win7 Treiber gibt. Auf der Asus Treiber
> Downloadseite gibt es die TV-Karte leider nicht.



Kann man die nicht irgendwie im Vista Modus starten? Von der CD auf jeden Fall nicht, da gibts nicht mal eine setup oder .exe Datei.


----------

